# July-August-September-October 2002 Newsletter



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The July-August-September-October 2002 IBS Self Help and Support Group Newsletter is being emailed today to all registered members of the bulletin board.If you are a visitor or you chose not to receive email from the IBS Self Help Group when you registered for your bulletin board username, you may view it here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/newsletters/October2002.html


----------

